# Spearfishing sunday 3/2/08



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Trip is full


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Have fun Chris!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Add me to the list Chris as long as I don't get out withsomeone elsethat same day. Talk to you later this week about it.


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Knot a Yacht (2/27/2008)*Add me to the list Chris as long as I don't get out withsomeone elsethat same day. Talk to you later this week about it.


Looking for a better boat? WTF? So, ok.. You'll come unless you can find someone else to go with. How bout this. I will let you go, unless I can find some better shooters to take the trip. Ok, just kidding. Hope you can make it out.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *craasch210 (2/27/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Knot a Yacht (2/27/2008)*Add me to the list Chris as long as I don't get out withsomeone elsethat same day. Talk to you later this week about it.
> ...


Well with all the luck your boat has been having recently, (Corn fed people braking your ladder, spun prop hub, etc...) maybe so. :moon

I'll go with ya I guess. I don't want to have to find all the grouper in the state waters for you though.oke Let's get out there and fill the fishbox.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Haa haa! I was thinking the same thing! What a douche bag you are4 John for holdin out for a better trip/boat!!!!!!!!!oke

Personally, I don't know why I'm friends with any of you all...yer all a bunch of A-holes anyways!:letsdrink


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (2/27/2008)*Haa haa! I was thinking the same thing! What a douche bag you are4 John for holdin out for a better trip/boat!!!!!!!!!oke
> 
> Personally, I don't know why I'm friends with any of you all...yer all a bunch of A-holes anyways!:letsdrink


Right back at ya Clay. I guess all of us A-Holes seem to get along somehow, someway. Have fun on your trip down to Miami and enjoy that warm weather you A$$hole.oke :letsdrink Tell Armando to get his happy self back up here and let's do some diving.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Chris, I left you a voicemail, I'm in if you still have room. Looking forward to diving with you guys again, it's been awhile. I'm thinking of ways to reduce my weight as I sit here, so as not to break anything on your boat! John, you on Nitrox yet? Speaking of, should we go with 30% for a max again?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *flyingfishr (2/27/2008)*Hey Chris, I left you a voicemail, I'm in if you still have room. Looking forward to diving with you guys again, it's been awhile. I'm thinking of ways to reduce my weight as I sit here, so as not to break anything on your boat! John, you on Nitrox yet? Speaking of, should we go with 30% for a max again?


Not Nitrox yet Josh. Money has been tight recently. I was going to use some of my tax return to get my Nitrox Cert. That was until I realized that I owe quite a bit of taxes. For some reason when you make more money, they expect to take out more.:banghead:banghead

Look forward to diving with you again.


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

Looking forward to killing something with you craasch

Its not the thrill of the hunt, its the art of the kill

See you guys on the boat

SSI


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks to be a reunion trip. See you guys on Sunday.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats a bummer John, but you've provenit doesn't matter what you are breathing down there when it comes time to make the shot. Hopefully I make the list at the door for this outting, I called Chris but was only able to leave a voicemail. We'll see I suppose. Can you believe Clay and his motley bunch are heading SOUTH to WARMER waters! Man, and he calls US A$$holesoke. Lets go:blownaway something.


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

A kilers re-union

My mother would be proud.

Can't wait to see you guys on the water.

SSI


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey Josh,

I got your message. We will have Jerry (badboy69), Jeff (sniperspear), Josh (flying fisher), and Jon. 

The trip is now full.

The forecast has been changing throughout the day (not in our favor). If it looks like it's going to be pretty bad, we will have to skip the rigs and just shoot the bridge rubble. Looks like it will build through the day, so we should get out early and come back with those trailing seas (hopefuly).

Yall keep your finders crossed for good weather. Should make a good reunion trip.

Chris


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Josh, 

If you are filling your tanks now, I would go with a 30% max, just in case we hit the rigs. If the weather holds as it is, we will only hit the bridge rubble, which would be good with a 36% mixture. I'm going to wait till saturday to fill my tanks to see how the weather is looking. Either way, a 30% mix would due the trip if you have to get them filled earilier. 

Chris


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Fingers crossed Chris. Those weatherfolks have no idea what they are talking about till that day comes anyway. And even then, they can't even go outside and look at what it's like out there. I wish I could get paid to be right only 20% of the time. The air temp and weather is looking great though. Nice and warm.


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

Clay - You didnt tell me you were going to Miami again?? Are you going to pick up another load? Man I cant believe they havent caught you yet!!! The way you hide that stuff in your seat cushions and inside the door panels is just genius...I wouldnt be surprised ifHollywood came and asked you to do a sequel to "Blow". You da man ! 

Well, good luck man!!! Keep your eyes on the prize and the heat under the seat. Put me in for a Ki or two.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

:doh:doh:doh:doh:doh

:moon you got me bad man! I get pulled over and analy searched, I am holding you responsible!


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

If you get pulled over and anally searched...I think we all know your going to be grinning ear to ear brother...

Have fun in Miami....Bike week in Daytona I think....wouldnt be a bad thing to stop and check out either....Bring the helmet cam


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

What a bunch of assholes. Nobody even called me too go


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Brandy (2/28/2008)*What a bunch of assholes. Nobody even called me too go


You always complain about it being too cold.


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

edited


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

I am ok with it, but I need to know definately by tomorrow afternoon/evening so I can confirm a babysitter and get my tanks. Otherwise I'm good to go.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Haa haa! Screw you guys!!! My gear is packed, my tanks are filled, my shorty 3 mm is ready, and I am headin out at 6:15 am tommorow for Ft Lauderdale and Miami! Yall let me know how the water is here!!!!:moon:moon:moon

Maybe I will shoot somethin this time, and represent Team Chunky Love!

Hey Josh....talked to Neva today bout them houses, and she said it is all down hill for you, you already got another gun, and lookin for more...:toast


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Clay, check your tires, my ass you are leaving at 6:15, I don't know where you are gonna find 4 new tires in between now and then!oke I was trying to keep the new gun a secret, kind of like a drug habit! Seriously though, good luck down south, have fun and you know we are gonna be asking for some pics so bring your :takephoto


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I had the in-laws to watch my daughter on Sunday. I just need to make sure that I can get them to watch her on Saturday instead. I had a feeling that you were going to change the day. Hopefully they can still watch her. It would be easier to for me to leave it for Sunday, but it's not my show and I wouldn't want theentire boat to miss out on the better weather just for me.:grouphug Butseeing as we are all assholes according to ole Master Clay, I guess it doesn't matter what I think.:doh I'll call you tomorrow Chrisif I can't make the datechangefor some reason.

I would just need to know for sure if we are changing to Saturday for tanks and all tomorrow.


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

don't forget the red coral burns like hell. the morays will bite you're ass if you geet too close and kill everrything that doesn't approve of you're trip. Aside from that i love diving the keys and lower miami. don't dive the bay no matter what they say.sheephead ect.....the salt crocodile lives in that area and i used to see the mregularily.have a good time, and if i haven't scared you, beware of the ghosts of the soldiers that died during the hurricanes after drowning because the railroad decided they wanted them to work during the season. I beleive hemmingway witnessed that. the aftermath anyway(10hrs later)

hve a good time, I wood

If its moving,kill it

SSI


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

dANG! tHAT SOUNDS LIKE A LOTTA SCARY CRAP!

Oops, caps


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

I just didn't want you to die before you hsowed me some of those sheepie spots.

Just to watch for 

inshore: crocs and cudas

offshore: dep color corals, morays, sharks,lionfish, scorpion fish, and where you're pointing you'r gun. ha. Bring back some big lobs. the black groups are in close enough down there

Have fun, jus jealous(home town east coasty)

Sniper Spear-it


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

So, were back on for Sunday now????????????????? Just wonderin


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Who made Clay master and commander?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *bmoore (2/29/2008)*Who made Clay master and commander?


No one. He just runs his mouth like it he is. And we all sit there and let him run his mouth making him think he actually knows what he's talking about.:moon Right now is the time to poke fun at Clay since he's away and can not defend himself.

See you guys on the boat in the morning. It's looking real good as long as the winds lay down tonight as forecast. Right now looking out the windowthe bay looks like a freakin washing machine.

*Saturday: *Mostly sunny, with a high near 72. Northwest wind around 5 mph becoming calm. 

That is music to my ears. Knock on wood. Let's go kill some fish after I wake up from early bird Chris' 5 am early departure.oke Buteye eyecaptain. The things we do to feed this crack habit.


----------

